
GM unveils a new electric vehicle platform and battery in bid to take on Tesla - cdcro
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/4/21164513/gm-ev-platform-architecture-battery-ultium-tesla
======
SirLotsaLocks
I wish people would stop trying to make any electric car a "tesla killer". It
keeps people from seeing electric cars as normal cars that just don't run on
gas and instead as a different type of car altogether.

